# 2011 M-B E350 BlueTec vs 2011 BMW 535 xi w/M-Sport.



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

The M-B dealer near me called to ask me to go and test drive the new 2011 E350 BlueTec.
Last Summer when the new 2010 E350 was launched I went to TD it and actualled put a deposit for the BlueTec when the M-B dealer promised a delivery date of Dec 2009. But that was not to be as the release date of the BlueTec in North America was delayed till now so I got a refund of my deposit and bought the 335D last Nov 2009.

I have no regrets as the 335D has proven to be such a fun car to drive with ample performance + great fuel economy.

However, now that the E350 BlueTec is here I was curoius to find out how it compares to the 335D. I know they are different class of vehicles and cannot be directly compared.

The E350 BlueTec is a bigger vehicle and more sedate than the D. It's slow on the get go when compared to the tremendous thrust you get when you floored the pedal on the D.
But once you get the E350 BlueTec up to highway speed the 400 Ld-Ft of torque takes over very adequately to allow for effortless passing/overtaking.
The larger fuel tank means that the E350 should be able to travel 1,000KM+ in between refueling.

Would I give up my D for the E? Nooo way! But I am seriiously considering adding the E as a second diesel vehicle!

I called my CA at my BMW dealer to let him know that I went to try the E350 BlueTec and he insisted that I should try out the 2011 535xi with the M-Sports package so I went and took it for a drive.
I must say the new 5er is a blast to drive and I would rate it better than the D and far superior to the E. When you floor it the 300 HP + 300 Ld-Ft torque really gets your adrenaline flowing.
The interior of the 5er is more luxurious than the E and the D.

Another great advancement is the performance of the new NAV in the 5er. With both the D and the E the voice command for adding an address/destination in the NAV requires you to enter the City/Street/House number one step at a time which is very time consuming and can pose a distraction when you are driving at highway speed.
The new NAV on the 2011 5er on the other hand allows you to say the entire address in one sentence and gets it right every time! It's that amazing.

I fell in love with the 535xi as the M-Sports package looks awesome and the performance + wonderful new NAV will more than meet my needs.

I told my CA if the 535D were available I'd order one on the sport but there is no indication that BMW is bringing in the 535D any time soon.

I am now torn between getting a E350 BlueTec or the 535xi/M-Sport. Having switched over to diesel I am reluctant to get another gasser especially with the mileage I do each year (over 65,000 KM) and the high price of premium gas these days. 

I am gong to have to think this over and make the hard decision between the two...


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Many sites have confirmed 5 series diesel is confirmed to North America. Based on EU figures, 535d has better performance than 535xi so its best to wait or take up 1 or 2 yr lease on bluetec. They have very good lease deals


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the 5 Series too, but have you seen the lease deal on the E 350 BTC?

2011 Mercedes E350 BlueTec Diesel Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 76% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate - 15k mi/yr

I've been considering getting the E 350 BTC as an interim car while BMW gets it act together on diesels or until the GranCoupe ....


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions for leasing the E350BT.
That may be the ideal solution till the 535d comes to NA.

I don't think the same lease deal is offered in Canada.
Also I've been purchasing my vehicles rather than lease them so I have to rethink this idea through.

My high mileage is not suitable for leasing unless I buy out the vehicle at the end of the lease.
I'm an old fashion kind that likes to own rather than lease as I have complete control.

Besides it may just be a good idea to have a BMW + a M-B and enjoy both for their respective qualities.

BMW should follow VW's marketing strategy as the new Jetta comes with both diesel and gas engines at the same time.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Personally I'm staying away from any BMW gasser until its HPFP has been proven reliable.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

How does the Bluetec compare for normal city driving? By that I mean just normal acceleration levels. I have been around some of the older bluetecs and they always seem to leave lights kind of quickly but I do not think the old ladies driving are nailing it or anything. I have a feeling the 335d comes off that same way, but can't say I have ever been around one when at a light. Is there no thrust at all with the Bluetec for more 1/4 to /12 throttle conditions from a light? 

I still want the E350 for it's added size but don't see me affording one right now so been resisting all temptations to test drive one.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> How does the Bluetec compare for normal city driving? By that I mean just normal acceleration levels. I have been around some of the older bluetecs and they always seem to leave lights kind of quickly but I do not think the old ladies driving are nailing it or anything. I have a feeling the 335d comes off that same way, but can't say I have ever been around one when at a light. Is there no thrust at all with the Bluetec for more 1/4 to /12 throttle conditions from a light?
> 
> I still want the E350 for it's added size but don't see me affording one right now so been resisting all temptations to test drive one.


IMO it's more than adequate for all driving conditions as the 400 Lb-Ft torque kicks in early.
I believe it's just a single turbo unlike the d but it's larger size gives it a more stately/luxurious feel.

I do like the exterior looks which is more distinctive than the 5er which looks like a bloated 3er or a down-sized 7 unless you get the M-sport package.

I`ve been reading up at the MBWorld forum on the W212 and most of the owners are not too happy with the M-B NAV`s performance or lack-off with respect to the P.O.I. search.

I was floored by the new NAV in the 5er which effortlessly and accurately lets you rattle off the full address using voice command and gets it right each time.
I`d buy the 535D in a heart beat if it`s available today.

Since my BMW dealer has no clue if or when the 535d will be available I am considering adding the E350BT for now.

BTW, the pano-sun roof in the E is a great feature which comes standard here in Canada when you order the Premium Package which also includes the NAV + Logic7 audio + comfort access.

I don`t understand why the E doesn`t have auto-folding mirrors as an option for a luxury vehicle when I have that for my D.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I honestly could care less about even having nav let alone how it functioned. I drive a lot but it is a very static drive in regards to routes. What gets me and maybe I am wrong on this but seems like to get the same headlights as a 335d that I have to buy PO2. Then a $50k car becomes almost $60k and I end up with a lot of features I could care less about. I was very close to buying an E55 at one time that had the glass roof option. I am not too hip on sunroofs, I had issues with one in a Porsche that cost me thousands upon thousands to try and get fixed. If it were up to me I'd get cars with no sunroof at all but seems most cars just come with them and no delete option.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

The one great thing about E350 BlueTEC is it cost $0 to add sport sedan package. I'm unsure if it is even comparable to BMW's sport package.


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

I had 2007 320CDI and then got 2011 335d. The 335d is awsome car BUT after 2600 miles in D I still miss the Mercedes. I have to figure out trailer tow for the D or I will be really PO'd. I do tow my Seadoo (or at least used to ) Right now my Mercedes was a superior car to the D but then it was +$25,000 more too. Everything is a compromise one way or the other. Still the D is pretty incredible car. Damn near as quick as my 04 Cobra Terminator and that says alot and I got 42.3 m/imp/gal at 70 mph on cruise over 300 miles............amazing


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> The one great thing about E350 BlueTEC is it cost $0 to add sport sedan package. I'm unsure if it is even comparable to BMW's sport package.


I do not think they are. From what I call the Mercedes one is different wheels and spoilers. Not even sure it is different suspension. The BMW one from what I recall includes a number of things.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

windammer said:


> I had 2007 320CDI and then got 2011 335d. The 335d is awsome car BUT after 2600 miles in D I still miss the Mercedes. I have to figure out trailer tow for the D or I will be really PO'd. I do tow my Seadoo (or at least used to ) Right now my Mercedes was a superior car to the D but then it was +$25,000 more too. Everything is a compromise one way or the other. Still the D is pretty incredible car. Damn near as quick as my 04 Cobra Terminator and that says alot and I got 42.3 m/imp/gal at 70 mph on cruise over 300 miles............amazing


MSRP to MSRP, the new Bluetec is about $5k more than the 335d, that of course is base model comparisons. In all reality I'd be completely fine with a base model Bluetec. I'd just learn to live with what I got and especially considering really only one or two things that I really want over the base model.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I honestly could care less about even having nav let alone how it functioned. I drive a lot but it is a very static drive in regards to routes. What gets me and maybe I am wrong on this but seems like to get the same headlights as a 335d that I have to buy PO2. Then a $50k car becomes almost $60k and I end up with a lot of features I could care less about. I was very close to buying an E55 at one time that had the glass roof option. I am not too hip on sunroofs, I had issues with one in a Porsche that cost me thousands upon thousands to try and get fixed. If it were up to me I'd get cars with no sunroof at all but seems most cars just come with them and no delete option.


I just checked the Canadian M-B brochure and if the Premium Package is not ordered the E350 will not have any sun roof or Nav but you also lose the media interface, HK Logic7 surround sound, Keyless Go, electronic trunk closer & rear window sun shade.

But the Canadian E does come standard with electronically adjustable, power folding heated ext mirrors and active Bi-Xenon headlamps with washers & cornering lights.

In my case I use the Nav + BT numerous times a day to book appointments and get me to my destinations. When I can I also use Google Maps to send destinations to my D.

The E350 BT is looking more and more attractive unless BMW brings in the 535d.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Interesting, wonder if I misunderstood their website or if the cars are really optioned that much differently between the two countries. Damn curiosity might force me to the dealership afterall.


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> MSRP to MSRP, the new Bluetec is about $5k more than the 335d, that of course is base model comparisons. In all reality I'd be completely fine with a base model Bluetec. I'd just learn to live with what I got and especially considering really only one or two things that I really want over the base model.


Well my 320d had premium and sports package but I found that many of the featues I did not use. The d has only what I use although I should have ordered the package with the upgraded seats. Still the Mercedes is also super vehicle Those of you looking at them can't go wrong IMO. Do keep in mind that they are VERY expensive to service. BTW I changed oil and had it inspected very 7,000 miles. These longer service intervals are bull especially for diesel with the fuel quaility issues that exist. Never a good idea to cheap out on oil and qualilty filters


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I think both cars are super expensive to maintain. Just with the BMW by default you do not have to pay for it for awhile because it is built into the price of the car. Mercedes does have some sort of maintenance package you can buy but it is not cheap and I think going to an independent shop for the maintenance might prove to save money over the package.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> Interesting, wonder if I misunderstood their website or if the cars are really optioned that much differently between the two countries. Damn curiosity might force me to the dealership afterall.


PM me if you are, I might tag along for the test drive.


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> How does the Bluetec compare for normal city driving? By that I mean just normal acceleration levels. I have been around some of the older bluetecs and they always seem to leave lights kind of quickly but I do not think the old ladies driving are nailing it or anything. I have a feeling the 335d comes off that same way, but can't say I have ever been around one when at a light. Is there no thrust at all with the Bluetec for more 1/4 to /12 throttle conditions from a light?
> 
> I still want the E350 for it's added size but don't see me affording one right now so been resisting all temptations to test drive one.


The BTech is great in the city. Lots of power and quick too I would say on a par with the d if you consider the added weight of the SUV and the 4motion. The MB is 400 FT/LB of torque and torque is everything. Like the D it is happiest at 120 KPH. I have towed 7000 lbs with my MB and it was effortless. I know the D will tow well to if I can figure that part out


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

windammer said:


> The BTech is great in the city. Lots of power and quick too I would say on a par with the d if you consider the added weight of the SUV and the 4motion. The MB is 400 FT/LB of torque and torque is everything. Like the D it is happiest at 120 KPH. I have towed 7000 lbs with my MB and it was effortless. I know the D will tow well to if I can figure that part out


My only worry with towing would be how the brakes would handle stopping and how closely I'd have to watch cruising speeds. But I only have trailered cars, which I am sure is vastly different than a seadoo(?). At one time I had a 2000 V8 Moutaineer that I used to tow my old green Mustang from Dallas to Houston. It would tow effortlessly but the power made it too easily to slip past 70mph at which point stability became a big issue then stopping on city streets would quickly cause the brakes to get too hot. The E350 here in the states I think is only in 2wd, the S350 rumors have all said it would be the 4motion. 4motion is kind of pointless to have this far south.



bayoucity said:


> PM me if you are, I might tag along for the test drive.


I have a feeling that if I make it to one it will be a last minute decision on a Saturday when I am running my errands in town. i was rather tempted two Saturdays when my Netflix envelop bleeded some red into my passenger seat. The interior of my car is a huge thorn in my side but at least I am mastering how to clean it.


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> My only worry with towing would be how the brakes would handle stopping and how closely I'd have to watch cruising speeds. But I only have trailered cars, which I am sure is vastly different than a seadoo(?). At one time I had a 2000 V8 Moutaineer that I used to tow my old green Mustang from Dallas to Houston. It would tow effortlessly but the power made it too easily to slip past 70mph at which point stability became a big issue then stopping on city streets would quickly cause the brakes to get too hot. The E350 here in the states I think is only in 2wd, the S350 rumors have all said it would be the 4motion. 4motion is kind of pointless to have this far south.
> 
> Agreed on the 4 motion in the south but having said that the overall stability of full time 4 wheel drive is really good. I used to drive my MB quite aggressively and it was really fun the way is held the road and dug in the corners. I am starting to drive the D that way now that I have some miles on it and that is even more fun!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I emailed the dealer I normally use for service to just to verify my understanding is correct about the options on the E350. He said for the US spec car that in order to get the Bi-Xenon headlights that curve(so like our 335d cars) that you have to get P02 and means the MSRP starts around $59k. He said the LED daytime running lamps are standard though. I might head up there in a few weeks and drive one and more so to see what type of deals they might offer on pricing even though I highly doubt I could afford one anytime soon.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

windammer said:


> Well my 320d had premium and sports package but I found that many of the featues I did not use. The d has only what I use although I should have ordered the package with the upgraded seats. Still the Mercedes is also super vehicle Those of you looking at them can't go wrong IMO. Do keep in mind that they are VERY expensive to service. BTW I changed oil and had it inspected very 7,000 miles. These longer service intervals are bull especially for diesel with the fuel quaility issues that exist. Never a good idea to cheap out on oil and qualilty filters


Hi Windammer, are you in downtown Toronto?
Where do you get your D serviced?
Do you change the oil every 7,000 Miles and how much does the dealer charge for the service since it's not covered by BMW?

I use Shell V-Power Diesel for my D but only follow the BMW service requirements.
My D is due for the second service this Thursday and it's now around 36,000 KM. I got it on 21 Nov 2009.

This second service the SA told me would involve updating of the software and they are giving me a 328i for the day.
I told my CA if they want to get me to buy the 535xi they should get me one as a loaner for the day so I can really put it through it's pace.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> This second service the SA told me would involve updating of the software and they are giving me a 328i for the day.
> I told my CA if they want to get me to buy the 535xi they should get me one as a loaner for the day so I can really put it through it's pace.


hah ... the two times I got loaners, they were 328i models and I just was not impressed at all with them. I think a good way of selling people on cars would be providing better loaners although I am sure that also would be too costly for dealers to always do.


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> Hi Windammer, are you in downtown Toronto?
> Where do you get your D serviced?
> Do you change the oil every 7,000 Miles and how much does the dealer charge for the service since it's not covered by BMW?
> 
> ...


I work from home now but am downtown often. Was at Bay & Dundas for yrs. I avoid going down there now. Live in Scarborough Neilson /401. Got D at Maranello Woodbridge. Only have 3,000 K so first service at 10,000 K. I did Mercedes every 10 K as I will the 335. I am not sure who I will get to service it. My mechanic who does work on my Mustang will do it but I think I will take it to the dealer for the first one and see what the charge would be...besides I have annoying rattle in dash that they can fix too.

I generally used Petro Can and additive every 3rd tank.

The 535 is really something...tried that out...but I am sold on diesel so it was either 335 X5 or another Mercedes. I "cheaped out" and got the 335


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

"one shot destination entry" as BMW calls it is an uprgade they made across the line--so even a 2011 335d would have it



DC-IT said:


> The M-B dealer near me called to ask me to go and test drive the new 2011 E350 BlueTec.
> Last Summer when the new 2010 E350 was launched I went to TD it and actualled put a deposit for the BlueTec when the M-B dealer promised a delivery date of Dec 2009. But that was not to be as the release date of the BlueTec in North America was delayed till now so I got a refund of my deposit and bought the 335D last Nov 2009.
> 
> I have no regrets as the 335D has proven to be such a fun car to drive with ample performance + great fuel economy.
> ...


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bmw325 said:


> "one shot destination entry" as BMW calls it is an uprgade they made across the line--so even a 2011 335d would have it


Assuming it's a software upgrade can it be implemented in the 2010 D?
I'll ask my SA when I send in my D for the 2nd service on Thursday.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

windammer said:


> I work from home now but am downtown often. Was at Bay & Dundas for yrs. I avoid going down there now. Live in Scarborough Neilson /401. Got D at Maranello Woodbridge. Only have 3,000 K so first service at 10,000 K. I did Mercedes every 10 K as I will the 335. I am not sure who I will get to service it. My mechanic who does work on my Mustang will do it but I think I will take it to the dealer for the first one and see what the charge would be...besides I have annoying rattle in dash that they can fix too.
> 
> I generally used Petro Can and additive every 3rd tank.
> 
> The 535 is really something...tried that out...but I am sold on diesel so it was either 335 X5 or another Mercedes. I "cheaped out" and got the 335


I've lived in Scarborough 20+ years (last home in Manse/Kingston Rd so quite near to your place). Last June I moved to Ajax and I bought my D from Endras BMW in Ajax.

Your D is under warranty with full service covered for 80,000KM shouldn't you send it to a BMW dealer since the urea tank needs to be refilled to?

I heard the Petro Can Diesel has a higher Cetane (45+) than Shell (40) but I've been using Shell for over 20 years and like the convenience of the EasyPay system.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> Assuming it's a software upgrade can it be implemented in the 2010 D?
> I'll ask my SA when I send in my D for the 2nd service on Thursday.


Oh that would be great if software update does the trick. I got latest update and look and feel of idrive did change. I will check tomorrow if it takes address in one voice command.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Oh that would be great if software update does the trick. I got latest update and look and feel of idrive did change. I will check tomorrow if it takes address in one voice command.


In the F10 when you give the command to "enter address" the NAV will asks you to enter the House # followed by the Street & City in that order.
Unlike our current version which asks us to say either Sate or Zip (Province or Postal Code) first.

It would indeed be fabulous if BMW does indeed make this new feature available with a software update. I'd gladly pay for it if required.


----------



## windammer (Oct 30, 2010)

DC-IT said:


> I've lived in Scarborough 20+ years (last home in Manse/Kingston Rd so quite near to your place). Last June I moved to Ajax and I bought my D from Endras BMW in Ajax.
> 
> Your D is under warranty with full service covered for 80,000KM shouldn't you send it to a BMW dealer since the urea tank needs to be refilled to?
> 
> I heard the Petro Can Diesel has a higher Cetane (45+) than Shell (40) but I've been using Shell for over 20 years and like the convenience of the EasyPay system.


Know that area well used to live off Coronation near Manse. Yes for the BMW service intervals the dealer will do it (free right). For the in between oil change/inspection I will likely go to mustang guy who is at Kennedy and Finch and is an old diesel head. He has well outfitted 3 bay garage at his house and is the old fashionned do it right type...quite reasonable and very knowledgeable too. He actually used a torque wrench when we switched the D to snows. His 04 Cobra is something to behold!

I goaded him to take the D around the block. He went many blocks and came back shaking his head His comments on the GTAMC club site are as follows: "I drove this car today and let me say....................it'll blow your mind. Mega-mondo torque all the while pampering you to the nines. Xtra nice ride." So I know he will treat it right. Besides I can stand there watch everything, lend a hand if needed, tell lies. talk cars and have a few laughs.

I have used all the majors for diesel and never had issues but mostly Petro Can for convenince


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I drove one of the Blutecs today. Definitely a big difference in power between the two. My guess is because it is a single turbo, it just has a lack of that torque punch for slightly above normal driving. I did not try flooring it though and did I try putting it in sport mode. I am not sure if the engine is any quieter just a different sound. The one I drove had their sports package and it was a more smoother ride than my 335d that has no sports package. Overall I liked the car but would have to say each car has it's perks that appeal to different types of people, but I figured that would be the case.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I drove one of the Blutecs today. Definitely a big difference in power between the two. My guess is because it is a single turbo, it just has a lack of that torque punch for slightly above normal driving. I did not try flooring it though and did I try putting it in sport mode. I am not sure if the engine is any quieter just a different sound. The one I drove had their sports package and it was a more smoother ride than my 335d that has no sports package. Overall I liked the car but would have to say each car has it's perks that appeal to different types of people, but I figured that would be the case.


I've driven the E350BT twice (2 separate dealers) and agree that the initial punch is not there like in the 335d (twin-turbo vs single turbo). But once you get the E going to highway speed it's 400 lb ft torque is more than enough to making overtaking other vehicles a breeze.

I do find quite a bit of road noise (about the same level as the D) and the engine noise is also quite loud when you drive it spiritedly. Not as quiet as a Hyundai Genesis that I tested last year.

I do find the D a bit small (trunk space) for my use. If only we get the 335D in the touring package.:thumbup:

Some some posted on the M-B forums about the lack of quality feel of the F10. He said the doors do not have a solid thug when he closed it and it feels thinny. He maintains that the M-B E felt more vault-like. I did not find anything wrong with the F10 and actually prefer the much classier interiors of the F10 to the E. Even the F10 handles better than the E when you toss it around. Of course the F10 535 xi I tested had the sports package and I had the suspension set to sports.

Unless BMW brings in the 535d in the next year I may just go with the E350BT and be contented with it. I can still drive my D when I need to have more fun I guess.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I drove the thing around for a bit both on city and highway. It certainly has power and probably more than most cars when already rolling. It neve once felt sluggish but it just lacks that thrust from a stop that these cars have. I think each auto maker is tailoring their vehicles for different crowds. I think that is why this BT is not as much fun to flog around v. the F10. Did you play with the sport setting on the BT? He told me that the steering changes and the shifting of the transmission but I did not try it out. I like the added space a lot though. I compared trunks in each and looked at rear seating room via my daughter in each. If they had some sort of specials going on then I'd probably buy one. But right now all I could get is $2k off a sports packaged PO1 car in stock then $30k for the BMW which would save me almost $2k in taxes on the new car. Then probably 3-3.5% interest rate. Nothing spectacular although I doubt I could sell the BMW outright for $30-32k.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I drove the thing around for a bit both on city and highway. It certainly has power and probably more than most cars when already rolling. It neve once felt sluggish but it just lacks that thrust from a stop that these cars have. I think each auto maker is tailoring their vehicles for different crowds. I think that is why this BT is not as much fun to flog around v. the F10. Did you play with the sport setting on the BT? He told me that the steering changes and the shifting of the transmission but I did not try it out. I like the added space a lot though. I compared trunks in each and looked at rear seating room via my daughter in each. If they had some sort of specials going on then I'd probably buy one. But right now all I could get is $2k off a sports packaged PO1 car in stock then $30k for the BMW which would save me almost $2k in taxes on the new car. Then probably 3-3.5% interest rate. Nothing spectacular although I doubt I could sell the BMW outright for $30-32k.


Did you by chance inquiry how MB's European Delivery pricing like?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Did you by chance inquiry how MB's European Delivery pricing like?


I did not but that is because I already talked to a guy at Mercedes of Ausin that specializes in that. Basically you are looking at 7% off MSRP, no delivery charges and I think the first night there is paid for. I have considered this route since my wife routinely travels over there.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm about to crack in my wait for the 535d. I test drove the 550i and Panamera 4 today. The 550i had sufficient torque to satisfy the 335d driver. The Porsche didn't. I think I'll drive the E350BTC and M3 sometime this week and try to decide if an MB diesel or a BMW gasser is the way to go. Since the 550i felt like a 7 Series to me, an MB S350BTC might also be up for consideration. I have a sense of urgency since I will need to replace my SUV in the Spring, and the Holiday deals are pretty sweet right now. I've done both BMW and MB European Deliveries previously and I'll be going that route again.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is the S350 even available for ED yet?


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Snipe656 said:


> Is the S350 even available for ED yet?


Not yet, but the last I saw was Spring 11. I'll ask my MB CA about the S when I test drive the E.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The MB ED people will know the pricing a couple months before the release since they can take orders early.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> ... But right now all I could get is $2k off a sports packaged PO1 car in stock then $30k for the BMW which would save me almost $2k in taxes on the new car. ...


They offer me $2k off 2010 models versus $1k off 2011 model under the executive program. 
Do they voluntary offer to take $2k off PO1 or are you referring to the executive program as well? I 'm curious because the best case scenario will be $2k executive + $2k dealer discount, which is not too bad.


----------

